
Congress Shouldn't Turn the Copyright Office into a Copyright Court - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/11/creating-copyright-court-copyright-office-wrong-move
======
nixpulvis
The only bit that _really_ stood out to me here is the issue of timely
registration, but it's hard for me to see how exactly this will play out.

------
coding123
My major issue with this discussion from the EFF is it is totally silent on
who benefits vs who does not. As a small business content creator, I do want a
faster and stronger copyright system that will STOP people from stealing
content, especially images. With some of the notions in the law such as
providing evidence that the infringer purposely removed water marks, etc.. is
EXACTLY what we need going forward.

> "Unfortunately, the Copyright Office has a history of putting copyright
> holders’ interests ahead of other important legal rights and policy
> concerns. We fear that any small claims process the Copyright Office
> conducts will tend to follow that pattern."

Most of it is based on claims that the copyright court is "awful" at copyright
decisions, yet at the same time the article is devoid of making specific
citations - and is clearly a FUD piece in my opinion.

~~~
seorphates
As a casual observer the entrenched expectation of copyright is wholly
incompatible with today's means of information flow and can only result in
further erosion of privacy in and around all digital communications.

The entire premise of a limited monopoly was, previously, fairly easy to
police, all things considered.

Realistically, expectation or desire for a full copy stop is a fools errand
and further attempts at this along with the simultaneous desires for harsher
penalties will hurt the many much more than any rights holder could ever be
helped.

A digital age copyright solution is being prevented because of unrealistic or
outdated expectations that are being wedged into a reality that has,
effectively, aged out.

In my opinion the trifecta of threats that are at the root of the impending
Internet Dark Ages consists of large media rights holders, ISPs and the sub-
constitutional security state.

The only sliver of light that I can spy includes a catalog that is on par with
our digital age. If the expectation is that any and all works can maintain
their own copyright gates, or, worse, that the government can man it for them,
is harmful, childish and doomed. The CASE Act appears to be more fear-based
garbage law that will continue to aggravate the already untenable state of
copyright and the expectations of protections. .. treating symptoms with
poison.

